# The Democrat Model Of National Prosperity



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 9, 2018)

It has worked so well elsewhere in the past.  Surely the US can see the wisdom of applying it here.

Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It has worked so well elsewhere in the past.  Surely the US can see the wisdom of applying it here.
> 
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads


Liberals "think"(and I use that term loosely) that Socialism is the end all that will make everyone equal.  What the morons fail to study, is that time and again, the socialist experiment always ends in disaster because when everyone stops working, then no one eats, people riot then the tyrannical government forms to "protect" the citizens. The pilgrims tried socialism when they first landed and the United States almost failed from the beginning, because of it.

The Pilgrim’s Failed Socialist Experiment


> before leaving Plymouth England, stipulated that the Pilgrims were to pool, for common benefit, “all profits and benefits that are got by trade, traffic, trucking, working, fishing, or any other means of any person or persons…” It further noted “that at the end of the seven years, the capital and profits, viz. the houses, lands, goods and chattels, be equally divided betwixt the Adventurers and Planters…” During this time the colonists were to “have their meat, drink, apparel, and all provisions out of the common stock and goods of the said colony.” It doesn’t get more socialistic than this because the government divvied out the goods and loafers received the same as those who worked.





> The first two years the result was shortages and starvation. About half the colonists died. No one did more than the minimal because the incentive to excel was destroyed. The industrious were neutralized. Bradford wrote of the scarcity of food “no supply was heard of, neither knew they when they might expect any.” The socialist experiment Bradford added, “was found to breed much confusion and discontent and retard much employment that would have been to the benefit and comfort. For the young men, that were most able and fit for labour and service, did repine that they should spend their time and strength to work for other men’s wives and children without any recompense….” In other words, socialism made strong men lazy.





> They opted to abandon the incentive killing socialist contract in favor of the free market. And so they “assigned to every family a parcel of land, according to the proportion of their number, for that end…”
> 
> The effects were almost immediate. A delighted Governor Bradford wrote: “This had very good success, for it made all hands very industrious, so as much more corn was planted than otherwise would have been by any means the Governor… could use, and saved him a great deal of trouble, and gave far better content. The women now went willingly into the field, and took their little ones with them to set corn; which before would allege weakness and inability; whom to have compelled would have been thought great tyranny and oppression.” In other words, the free market is a much greater stimulus than governmental force. The Pilgrims now wished to work because they got to keep the benefits of their labor. “Instead of famine now God gave them plenty,” Bradford wrote, “and the face of things was changed, to the rejoicing of the hearts of many, for which they blessed God…. Any general want or famine hath not been amongst them since to this day.”


 Oh yeah, another stipulation of Socialism is to stop having a belief in the All Mighty who blesses everyone with his gifts.  When no one has a gift from God or uses it, then there is only misery and poverty.  That is liberals goal in their search for equality..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

This liberal never said any of the shit you liars are claiming..


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 9, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It has worked so well elsewhere in the past.  Surely the US can see the wisdom of applying it here.
> ...


/----/ The actual model of Socialism is the elite Socialist leaders at the top living the life of luxury and everyone else equally poor and miserable.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> This liberal never said any of the shit you liars are claiming..


But the OP is right about Socialism in other countries.  Just look at the mess in Venezuela.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > This liberal never said any of the shit you liars are claiming..
> ...


Venezuela, look at China....It stands to overtake the US in economics.....And it's a communist country.. Seems big business has no problems doing business in China....Yet in South America all forms of govt. has been tried and none seem to successful...Maybe it's not the system,,but the people running the system...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Yes that would be socialist but not comunistic..The communist believe all should be paid equally the same...


----------



## Jackson (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



So, are you a Communist?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It has worked so well elsewhere in the past.  Surely the US can see the wisdom of applying it here.
> 
> Mad Max violence stalks Venezuela's lawless roads


Well, Democrats are on record for saying all these bonuses and raises being handed out are a bad thing that mean nothing.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


China economy is growing because they adapted to the Hong Kong capitalist systems in many areas. Many non-Chinese companies have opened up factories in China and those factories are owned and operated by those companies - not the Chinese government.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 9, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


/----/ Apple being one of them that pay low wages and work the people to the point of suicide. It's what Libtards want for America.
*Life and death in Apple's forbidden city | Technology | The Guardian*
https://www.theguardian.com/.../foxconn-life-death-forbidden-city-longhua-suicide-appl...
Jun 18, 2017 - Today, the iPhone is made at a number of different factories around China, but for years, as it became the bestselling product in the world, it was ... Suicide notes and survivors told of immense stress, long workdays and harsh managers who were prone to humiliate workers for mistakes, of unfair fines and ...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


/----/ How's that working out in San Fran-Sissyco?
*SAN FRAN MASS EXODUS: 'WE DON'T LIKE SANCTUARY, CRIME, POLITICS'...Plan to house LA homeless could transform parking lots across city...*


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


How is this related to countries running left leaning government?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I was going to point out the same thing, but you beat me to it.  Do you wonder how many libtards are using Apple Products, thus condoning the sweatshops of inequality?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


That still doesn't make the Chinese govt. any less communistic...Those plants must be unionized to be allowed to do business in China...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Castro has made Cuba a very environmentally friendly green nation. None of that silly modern polluting stuff.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


As they say "elections have consequences", and San Fransicko deserves all the misery those liberal idiots(redundant statement) are FORCING upon them..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 9, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


They still use lead in their gasoline, which is why they are pretty much brain dead in that country..


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yeah, life in a Chinese factory is pure workers paradise.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


It ain't a blast in US chicken kill plants either...


----------

